# How much can you bench press (variation)



## UKNaturalMuscle

*How much can you bench as a percentage of your bodyweight?*​
Less than 70%144.43%71 - 80%113.48%81 - 90%185.70%91 - 100%309.49%101 - 110%4112.97%111 - 120%3812.03%121 - 130%4112.97%131 - 140%226.96%141 - 150%3310.44%151 - 160%196.01%161 - 170%134.11%171 - 180%82.53%181 - 190%82.53%191 - 200%72.22%More than 200%134.11%


----------



## UKNaturalMuscle

And hoping that no one minds, here is just that question.

Percentage Bodyweight is assessed as your 1RM bench press divided by bodyweight and times by 100


----------



## Porky Pie

The "percentage of your bodyweight" calculation favours lighter people disproportionately, and is not used in competitive powerlifting or Olympic lifting to find out who's been the best lifter.

We use formulae such as "wilks" - google em' up to see how your numbers stack up against different bodyweight lifters.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

96% i am looking forward to reaching my short term goal and pressing my own bodyweight.


----------



## warren

dont know what my 1rm is not too bothered lol but i bench 62.5kg and weigh 77kg (same short term goa as fozy, bench my weight)

but

62.5 / 77 x 100 = 81%


----------



## nathanlowe

Well last week i benched 47.5kg at 5 x 5.

So i imagine my 1 rep max will be about 65kg at 77 kg bodyweight.


----------



## paulo

weigh 200lb bench 320lb


----------



## Nytol

220kg at 105kg bodyweight.


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> 220kg at 105kg bodyweight.


Show off


----------



## Pompey Tim

90kg at 89kg bodyweight = 101%


----------



## wogihao

155kg at 101kg :bounce:


----------



## Ollie B

90kg weight

lift 130kg


----------



## invisiblekid

120kg @ ~85kg


----------



## MXD

75k 110bench


----------



## Big_Dan

145kg - 85 kg bodyweight


----------



## warren

so is it just the 1rm or off wat i lift for reps?


----------



## Nytol

1 RM


----------



## cellaratt

150 lbs. Bodyweight - 205 lbs. 1 RM


----------



## Fivos

180kg irm at 86kg

Fivos


----------



## donggle

120kg at around 86kg


----------



## donggle

Fivos said:


> 180kg at 86kg
> 
> Fivos


showoff posting either side of me


----------



## Fivos

Sorry mate dont know how that happend...

Fivos


----------



## Robsta

200kg for 2 reps @ 100kg although I haven't tried going heavier....


----------



## shauno

I weigh 95kg.

I can press 120kg on a very good day full of carbs


----------



## Pompey Tim

Nytol said:


> 1 RM


In that case its 110kg at 89kg bodyweight, thought we were talking about for reps...


----------



## scottishmark

100KG at around 76KG.


----------



## Porky Pie

I benched 230kgs last night at 111kgs - wearing a bench shirt


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger

90kg at 75kg body weight, 120%.

Weak.


----------



## Shifty

I weigh 240lbs.

Press 110lbs

Only been training 3 months.


----------



## Guest

body weight = 70kg

i also thought it was general reps, but max one rep would be 130kg


----------



## 11stMUSCLEMAN

body weight is 70kg

bench is 120 kg x 1


----------



## Tall

11st - you can only do 90x4, and yet can do 120x1...?

If you can do 120x1, then I'd expect to see 105+ for 4 reps dude...


----------



## LEWIS

16 stone ish can do 175kg max one rep

8 @ 150

well at my best - not now


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

100k 1rep - im about 130k or something maybe 140k ?


----------



## dwg77

Dont no my 1rep dont really want chance a injury, Flat benching 215kg including bar for sets of 8 reps.

Weigh 15st 8lb. 5"8


----------



## Lost Soul

kg?


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

1 Rep 155kg @ 88kg


----------



## [email protected]

Have just began lifting so i am pressing 75kg :behindsof


----------



## -S-K-

Don't know my 1 rep on bench but I can do 100KG for say 8 reps and I weigh nearly 14 stone. Could probly do 115KG for 1 rep or 120KG.


----------



## borostu82

140kg for 4 reps @103kgs


----------



## pauly7582

Lost Soul said:


> kg?


 bump


----------



## benst

100kg x 5 reps 90kg


----------



## tree rat

flat bench 156kg 4 reps x4 14.8 stone


----------



## pecman

Have never done 1rm but my pb is 215kg for 5 reps and i was 17st 1lb


----------



## Nytol

pecman said:


> Have never done 1rm but my pb is 215kg for 5 reps and i was 17st 1lb


Very impressive!


----------



## Iron19

120kg for 6 reps at 90kg. Never done one rep max on bench


----------



## pecman

Thanks Nytol,You look good in ya Avatar mate :0)


----------



## Cornholio

I think the chick in my avatar can bench more than me.


----------



## Warstu

110kg at 100kg


----------



## Beklet

About 82% but I'm a girl, with questionable upper body strength......


----------



## -S-K-

pecman said:


> Have never done 1rm but my pb is 215kg for 5 reps and i was 17st 1lb


Insane! amazing like, wish I could do that haha.

115KG for me.


----------



## dwg77

pecman said:


> Thanks Nytol,You look good in ya Avatar mate :0)


Hi Mr, carnt send u message on here yet somethin about not got enough post under me belt lol.

Im down from Wed till Mon eve if want catch up or go av train. Hope all good.

Trying decide where to train Big Bazza's wantin train with me.

Let me know


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Can't flat bench at all right now - shoulder problems!


----------



## Will MCMLXXXVII

Max is about, 70kgs.


----------



## justyn

150kg x3 at 86kg


----------



## kaz28

weigh 62.5kg, 1rep max 70kg


----------



## glenn

i weigh 88k

2 x 140k bench was my max.

did 8 x 120k tonight which pleased me


----------



## warren

warren_1987 said:


> dont know what my 1rm is not too bothered lol but i bench 62.5kg and weigh 77kg (same short term goa as fozy, bench my weight)
> 
> but
> 
> 62.5 / 77 x 100 = 81%


his was me last time now it is

70/70 x 100 = 100%

woooo, but that is not 1rm it is for reps of 5x5


----------



## YoungGun

1RM 90KG, Weigh 89KG.


----------



## notorious1990

140 x 6 at 110 kgs bodyweight... so what ever percentage that is!!

sh!te at maths lol!!

Ben


----------



## rexjam

79 kilos body weight benching 140 kilo 1rm = 177.2 %


----------



## rexjam

notorious thats 127.3%


----------



## TOBE

around 120%


----------



## ElfinTan

Am 65kg and benched 67.5 last week. So that's 103%....not bad for an awd burd! :thumbup1: But watch this space I intend to improve on this!


----------



## willsey4

Only ever tried it once and did 180kg quite easily at 120kg body weight.

I might try again soon


----------



## Littleluke

Weight = just under 90kg

Press - 140kg 1rm


----------



## shauno

did 110kg for three about a month ago.

I dont look at the scales anymore but id hazard that i weight 15stone on the nose


----------



## ElfinTan

65kg and did 70kg today! Happy Days!


----------



## Jux

Not done my 1rm .. doing it tomorrow .... probably 100kg .... weak as p1ss


----------



## HuddsRick

130kg at 85kg BW


----------



## xzx

Gene Rychlak, Jr 1010lbs world record


----------



## roc-star

Weight 100kgs Bench 90kgs


----------



## Scrappy

weight about 90k

and tried my 1rep max 2day after doing a 5x5 for 6 weeks and my bench has gone up 15 kilo, pushed 135kg 2day, well chuffed


----------



## sinbad

110 kg 79kg body weight


----------



## bogman

I've always struggled to make as much progress on the Bench as I have with the Deadlift, but my most recent pb was 3 x 3 at 99kg. My weight is 95kg.


----------



## anabolic ant

1RM 170kg at 98kg last winter....currently getter a bit fatter at 102kg and ready for bulk up...see what i can muster up this winter!!!!


----------



## Spartan301

1RM 150KG Bodyweight 105KG


----------



## WRX333

130kg @ 110kg Bodyweight


----------



## gerg

*blames being tall and lanky

80kg bench @ 75kg BW

my new approach is to not actually worry about it, or try to directly improve it, which seems to be having some success


----------



## pastanchicken

Nytol said:


> 220kg at 105kg bodyweight.


Nice


----------



## pyxlius

130kg at 105 bodyweight, nothing impressive yet.


----------



## hackskii

335 lbs @ 210 bodyweight


----------



## skydivekid

1RM, 95kg @ 69 kilos. Love to get two plates by the end of the year, maybe stick it on my santa wish list. :thumb:


----------



## skydivekid

Nytol said:


> 220kg at 105kg bodyweight.


Holy crap!!! ....**** hot them protein shakes!!


----------



## robc

72kg bodyweight and can currently 1RM 80kg


----------



## Jacko89

150kg at 80kg BW - 187% !


----------



## Tom1990

84kg body weight 160kg 1RM  190%


----------



## pipebomb

130kg at 78kg BW


----------



## adlewar

weight 115kg.....1rm 170kg


----------



## Littlerob

73kg BW and 1rep max 90kg so nothing great, always seemed to struggle on chest


----------



## the_almighty

115kgs at 67kgs but am only 5'7


----------



## godsgifttoearth

110kg 3x5 @81kg as of today....so 1.36 for reps or 1.5 calculated 1 rep max.


----------



## Diesel Power

4 reps at 205 at just over 18 stone, but as the saying goes

"Real men dead lift"


----------



## miller25

Is this natty or none natty


----------



## Phez

62kg bodyweight 80kg bench press


----------



## Wolfboy

115kg 1RM at 115kg weight. But my arms are 6 feet long!


----------



## Chr!s

170kg @ 108kg


----------



## Dsahna

200k at 114k


----------



## Will101

130Kg bench @ 97Kg body weight


----------



## dtlv

96kg bench @ 75kg bodyweight... although haven't flat benched in about eighteen months but that was the figure for then.


----------



## dave_jenks

155kg at 96 kg


----------



## Irish Beast

[email protected]


----------



## ^King Leonidas^

Bodyweights 74kg bench 1rm is 93kg think the 100kg is easily possible as iv not tried 1rp in 5 months now im gona try it now


----------



## synthasize

105kg max, weight 85kg


----------



## Mareth

110kg for two reps at 96kg bodyweight


----------



## Tommy Gun

the_almighty said:


> 115kgs at 67kgs but am only 5'7


You must just be a chest with legs!


----------



## MillionG

Hovering around 70-75kg bodyweight.

Benched 75kg for reps yesterday.

Short term goal is 100kg bench


----------



## Robw

Weight 99 kilo

1 rep max 190 kilo

:thumbup1:


----------



## BigW

Big hand to those who can truely do +200% :thumbup1:


----------



## the_almighty

lol nah i just i love benching before that was all i did but i educated myself lol


----------



## the_almighty

i mean now i educated myself on taraining total body


----------



## BIG BAD WILL

72kg body weight - max 95kg pretty **** tbh :|


----------



## sizar

68 body weight .. 100KG 2 reps


----------



## Robbo90

95kg body weight 140 x 3 raw bench. Going to start working on my raw bench i think this year


----------



## cbaynham

150kg at 96kg bodyweight


----------



## TheBigBang

Tried this today and managed 90kg, currently weighing about 70kg. Think i could do 100kg if i wasn't knackered :tongue:


----------



## layer-cake

Bench 165 4 reps as my last set, 15.8 stone with no jugle juice so hopfully be on 180 with some good stuff in me ha ha


----------



## BoomTime

74k 110kg bench off cycle

when on cycle goes up to around 130


----------



## Harry Sacks

Too tired to work out % but currently my bests are

130kg raw

160kg equipped

both are without steroids and powerlifting benching with pauses

both at a bodyweight of around 89kg


----------



## ibiza2001

95kg at 81kg


----------

